# Exhaust Questions--Need Help



## bryan200088 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am a new member to the board. I have sat back over the past few months and admired all the knowledge on this board. I purchased an 04 Red GTO last March. I absolutely love the car. In the past few months I have installed a CAI and HID lights on the car. Those have been the only two upgrades so far. I am looking into getting an exhaust put on the car now. I really am trying to keep it as stock as possible, as I like the way it is and am not going to be racing it. (Besides the occasional idiotic mustang that pulls beside me)

I have decided to get a Bassani cat back exhaust for the car. This is where I need everyone's help as I am not the most knowledgeable about cars. Would there be a sound difference between the 04 Catback and the 05-06? Does anyone know anything about the difference in that department? 

I have two options. I can buy the 04 catback and keep everything the same, as it has the stock single exit. Or I can buy the 05-06 catback. I believe I know what all I need if I do, but I am not sure. Is that conversion possible? I believe I would have my local body shop cut the second rear exit to look identical to the driver's side exit. I would purchase a set of inserts from PYFC and have them painted to match the car and installed on. Then I could use the 05-06 bassani catback or no? Do I need something else? If I get the 05-06 catback then I would most likely get oval tips to to put on.

Any help would be very appreciated! I know Bassani is not as loud as borla or corsa, but I really like the sound. I don't want my car to be that loud, just another notch up from the stock setup.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Borla depends on what mufflers come with the cat-back as to how loud it is. The GTO's Borla, which I have, is louder and throatier then stock, but quiet by most gear head's standards. Borla just offers the one type of muffler for our cars. For the Vettes, and now the Camaros, they offer an S-type muffler which is louder then ours, and if you want really loud, they offer an ATAK cat-back. 

You can do what you're talking about or you can buy an 05-06 rear bumper and some exhaust hangers and you'll be set. I know a guy who had his mustang GT rear-ended and he found a V6 rear end at a junk yard and took a dremel tool and cut his own hole for it. I couldn't believe how good it looked. I'm not sure if you can still buy 05-06 bumpers new, I'm assuming you can, since I just got a new front end put on last fall after some A-hole trucker's driveshaft dropped out from under his truck and hit me on the interstate (the SAP extension was able to be repaired). Good luck in whatever you decide on doing and welcome to The Herd.


----------



## bryan200088 (Mar 1, 2011)

I think I just want to get the 04 Bassani Catback, so I don't have to mess with any inserts or cutting the bumper. It would be alot cheaper than doing the 05-06 catback. It also then keeps the stock look. However, I worry that it won't be any louder than my stock system is now? Is that true? I believe in another thread someone said it still will be quite a bit louder than the stock system. If not, should I get some JBA high flow cats or would I even need them?


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

bryan200088 said:


> I think I just want to get the 04 Bassani Catback, so I don't have to mess with any inserts or cutting the bumper. It would be alot cheaper than doing the 05-06 catback. It also then keeps the stock look. However, I worry that it won't be any louder than my stock system is now? Is that true? I believe in another thread someone said it still will be quite a bit louder than the stock system. If not, should I get some JBA high flow cats or would I even need them?


it is not as loud as the corsa sport or the Spintech or loudmouth. youtube is your friend. there are quite some clips about gto sounds on different catbacks


----------



## bryan200088 (Mar 1, 2011)

But would the 04 Bassani catback be louder than the stock exhaust. I believe I am going to buy the 04 Bassani catback, I just want to make sure before I buy it that it will sound better and louder than my stock exhaust.


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

It sure will...


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't think the '04 system has the crossover muffler, just a crossover pipe.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

You need to think ahead if you are going to put on
headers. Using 05-06 headers and mids will work
with the 05-06 catback, easier. Also, the catback will
be louder with headers than stock manifolds.

Larry


----------



## bryan200088 (Mar 1, 2011)

I believe you are right. I think it has the x pipe, no crossover muffler. I believe I am going to go with the 04 Bassani system, just so I don't move to far away from the stock look. (even though I like the 05-06 look too) I don't plan on getting headers anytime soon. I just wanted to make sure the bassani catback would sound better and louder than my stock system. Headers may be in the future but not anytime within the next 8-10 months.


----------

